

How A Self-Promoting Blogger Makes $1.3mil A Year & Still Gets No Respect[video] - hajrice
http://mixergy.com/timothy-sykes-investimonials/

======
loganfrederick
Tim Sykes is very nearly a con-artist who profits off the gullibility of
others. Any success his trades and his readers have is based on just as much
luck as it is any penny-stock technical trading strategies.

This is coming from a non-paying reader of his blog. He purposely
overemphasizes his accurate calls (which _might_ have happened due to his
reasoning, or just as likely not) and brushes the flaws under the proverbial
rug.

~~~
lrm242
Tim is a good trader, but like most successful business people he understands
how to market. His persona, whether constructed or representative of his real
self (it doesn't matter), is a great marketing tool that he has been able to
leverage into a successful career. All great marketers emphasize their
successes and try to forget their failures--does Steve Jobs still talk about
the Lisa?

I think what people forget is that what people like Tim sell is information.
He's a trader, yes, and a successful one at that. But for some reason people
think that simply copying what Tim does will make them a successful trader as
well. This is no more true than how many of the tech giants have tried to copy
the iPod or iPhone--none of them have been as successful as the original
because copying features (read: copying trades) is not the same thing as
capturing the soul of the strategy.

Every marketer sells to gullibility. You can judge for yourself the morality
of an individual marketer's tactics given the customer they are going after,
but why on earth is it wrong to sell information to willing buyers? Wild
deception in marketing practices will almost always lead to complete failure,
and Tim has been around long enough to, I think, be able to pass that hurdle.

------
zepolen
and probably never will.

